# Kreepfest 2010 - Midwest



## Evilizabeth

Kreepfest
Back again in 20-10!!​
Ah... August. Summer's coming to a close... kids are thinking about school's swift approach...and the haunters of the world are ready to shift into high gear! Come join us at Kreepfest, show off what you've gotten done or get some new ideas to kick start your build season! Maybe you just need to be among like-minded haunt-folk who understand why you're out melting pink foam with a blowtorch in the middle of July!

Kreepfest is held in Harrisonville, Missouri, right off of the MO/KS border and about 30 miles south of Kansas City. 7, 71, & 291 Hwys all pass through Harrisonville, and we're easily accessible from I-35, I-70,& I-29.

Friday, as ever, is our Movie Madness night with a special showing of a cheesy movie. (Past movies have included _Psycho Beach Party_, _Hillbillies in a Haunted House_, and _The Lost Skeleton of Cadavra_)

Saturday morning/afternoon will host games, prizes, prop-making demos, meeting new people, a bring-a-side lunch (meat provided by Middle of Nowhere),and a few surprises still being hammered out.

Saturday night is Zombie Prom. Put on your most decrepit dress, your toxic tux, and come boogie down..._six feet_ down! There will be a Prom King and Queen, drinking, dancing, and a lot of laughs.

Sunday, we'll gather for a catered breakfast and our make-and-take of Witchy/Lab jars. A chance to get your mits on that eye of newt, or those giant mutant slugs your haunt has been crying out for. After we have lunch, we'll go tour a couple of local cemeteries (one said to be haunted) and get some tombstone ideas and some fresh air before heading out to go put all we've learned to good use.

You can view our site at www.kreepfest.kk5.org. Here there is a schedule of events being updated regularly, pics and vids of past years Kreepfests, hotel suggestions and the chance to pre-register.

Those who pre-register before July 31 will be getting a special 'Welcome to Kreepfest' basket full of goodies (including some of CandyMom's handmade chocolates!), so be sure to let us know you're coming!

More to come as the time draws near. Hope to see ya'll there! 
:jol:


----------



## Sparky_the_spook

Yay! My mother and I are planning to head to KC this year after talking to you at Pnuts BBQ.


----------



## Evilizabeth

*Whoo-Hoo!*

Yay!



Happy Dance time!!!​


----------



## Evilizabeth

*Six Weeks and Counting...*

Just about six weeks until the fun busts loose at Kreepfest 2010!

The loose ends are rapidly being tied up, and if you haven't pre-registed for your gift basket, (and to let me know you're coming so I can get the red carpet out!) you need to do it by the end of the month!

Hope to see ya'll there!


----------



## Evilizabeth

REMINDERS!!!

Don't forget to bring a video of your haunt for the Haunt-a-rama show on Saturday where everyone will be showing off their particular brand of awesome for fellow haunters to get ideas from. From the most advanced pro haunts to the simplest yard or garage decoration, I can bet your haunt, whatever the size or shape, will inspire someone. 

Also remember to pre-register for Saturday to get your special treat basket! CandyMom needs to know how much candy to brew up!

Lastly, if you're planning to come to Sunday's Make-and-Take, you'll need to drop a line to [email protected] and let Pickleman know you'll be there so we'll have plenty of supplies set up

Looking forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## KStone

*kreepfest*

Looks great Lizbeth! Love the old B horror movie lineup.


----------



## Evilizabeth

Thank you KStone!!

We have had some pretty silly movies over the years. Kreepfesters have lots of different kinds of tastes when it comes to movies. Some like the gory horror, some like psychological terror over blood and guts, but everyone can get down with nutty-as-squirrel-poop. 

When Kreepfest first got started, on Friday, everyone would meet at a local theater and see whatever scary movie was out at the time. (Alien vs Predator, Skeleton Key, Snakes on a Plane) but then it happened that there really wasn't anything good coming out the weekend of, and "Underappreciated Movie Night" (I refuse to call them bad, they're just misunderstood!) began.

This year's Movie Night looks to be shaping up to be awesome, and we've even begun the planning for a super-special double feature for our 10th year in 2011!


----------



## Evilizabeth

Only three more weekends between now and Kreepfest 2010!!

We've gotten lots of pre-registrations, so CandyMom will be making plenty of candy for those good boils and ghouls who signed up on the website! Not to mention the other little goodies that pre-registration gets you. So those of you who plan to come but have not yet stopped by the Kreepfest website and sent in your pre-registration info, DO IT! :lolkin:

The haunted shopping trip is shaping up as well, as we've a pretty nice sized group prepared to go forth hunting for haunting.

I would remind you also of the Graveyard Sale. Whether you're a creator of Halloween-related goodies or just the owner of some extra stuff you want to sell to those who might appreciate it, bring your treasures along.

Again, don't forget to bring your haunt video! We'll have a DVD player to show off all the haunts and let you talk us through them.

I'm getting all tingly in anticipation, and am looking forward to seeing both known faces and new alike.


----------



## Evilizabeth

Tomorrow is the last day to pre-register! If you haven't done it, DO IT. It costs nothing and gains you chocolates!

We've about twice the number pre-registered as in 2009, so it's going to be a great year!!


----------



## Undertaker

Okie doke....all pre-registered


----------



## Evilizabeth

Whoo hoo!

-dances and sings in conga line rhythm -









Undertaker's ComING... Undertaker's ComING...Gunna have a good TIME


----------



## Terra

Hubby and I will be there Saturday. Can't wait to see you all again


----------



## Evilizabeth

Awesome! 

This is going to be the best year ever!


----------



## bourno

At this time, Valerie and I should be able to sneak down and visit again.


----------



## Evilizabeth

Oh you KNOW how to make my day!


----------



## Evilizabeth

Tomorrow is the first night of Kreepfest!! 

Whoohooo!!! 

I'm so excited! I can't wait to see you guys!


----------



## Evilizabeth

Wow!

That's all I can really say. Kreepfest 2010 was primed to be the biggest ever, and it exceeded every expectation we had! We at least doubled our attendance from 2009, and the new location proved to work out great. I hope to soon have lots of pics up (Soon as I find my other camera amidst the boxes)

I thank everyone who made it out, and I hope those of you who didn't have the chance this year will get to come out for our 10th Anniversary in 2011 to share what I know will be an even more awesome Kreepfest.


----------



## bourno

Evilizabeth, I would like to thank you and your family for having this get together as I know it takes a lot of work to put together. You guys always put on an awesome event for keeping people moving and having fun.

Will try and get some photos uploaded tonight and will post a link to the photobucket page then.


----------



## Sparky_the_spook

Ditto on what Bourno said! It was so much fun! You and your family are the stuff of awesomeness! Can't wait till next year!


----------



## bourno

Here are the pictures Valerie took

Kreepfest 2010 pictures by bourno - Photobucket


----------



## Peanut5150

I agree... Many thanks to the whole Middle of Nowhere crew! It was a great time and an awesome gathering of friends.


----------



## Evilizabeth

Oh, Pshaw, ya'll. You guys make the fun, I just give you a place and time.

Aaaaannnddd... speaking of fun...

The Worlds of Fun Halloweekends trip info is up on the website.

http://www.kreepfest.kk5.org/#/main/4527319646


----------

